# Speed control setting



## pmhedderman (Sep 4, 2014)

Would I be correct in assuming the mid-point setting (0-10 scale) of a 15A router speed control would result in approximately half of the full speed of the router?
I'm trying to limit rpms to around 10K while running a raised panel bit.
First time making doors and am a bit intimidated by the size and wt of the bit. 

Any additional advice is more than welcome. Many thanks in advance.

Best regards...Pat:help:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

pmhedderman said:


> Would I be correct in assuming the mid-point setting (0-10 scale) of a 15A router speed control would result in approximately half of the full speed of the router?
> I'm trying to limit rpms to around 10K while running a raised panel bit.
> First time making doors and am a bit intimidated by the size and wt of the bit.
> 
> ...


slow speed subtracted from top speed divided by 10 will give you a good rule of thumb to go by unless the manual says other wise...


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree with what Stick said. Will add that on many if not most routers, 10,000 RPM is about the slowest speed available. This may not be even close if you are using an external speed control.

Time to check your routers(or speed controls) manual? If external, I would guess 5-6 on a scale of ten, would be a good guess.


----------



## Grahamt (Aug 30, 2014)

I agree with Stick but check your bottom and top stated speeds. If you are concerned start low.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

but wait!!!!
the top speed is known...
low speed isn't....
unless the MC shuts down the router or reduces it to a really slow crawl at zero setting...
...


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> but wait!!!!
> the top speed is known...
> low speed isn't....
> unless the MC shuts down the router or reduces it to a really slow crawl at zero setting...
> ...


Neither the low speed or the actual speed will be known unless you have some sort of tachometer, if you are using an external speed control! I'd still start out at a setting of 5 or 6 and adjust from there. The actual speed is not all that critical as long as it is in the safe range, which to me is about half or so of full speed for panel bits.


----------

